# is the ammaco XRS500 racing bike anygood



## lukepalmer94 (17 Jul 2011)

is the AMMACO racing bike range any good??


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2011)

My understanding of ammaco bikes is they are bellow bottom of the range. I would steer well clear of them and buy a second hand bike. You will get much better value for money.


----------



## DrSquirrel (17 Jul 2011)

The brake position is dire, on a product photo!


----------



## gb155 (17 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> The brake position is dire, on a product photo!



Welcome to my world


----------



## rowan 46 (17 Jul 2011)

They'll get you there, have never heard a cyclist describe one as being good though. fairly heavy with cheap components.


----------



## Jezston (17 Jul 2011)

Thumb shifters on a road bike!


----------

